# Trace State Park



## mudlift (Mar 24, 2009)

Had a big time this weekend at Trace State Park. Glad you could make it Metalman!

http://s428.photobucket.com/albums/qq2/mudlift/Trace State park 10-3-09/


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

looks like fun! :rockn:


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Ya'll had a nice day to ride Saturday. If you would have waited till Sunday, you'd have been riding in the rain. Good choice.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Had a great time Mudlift. But i always do riding with you guys.

Wish i had not forgotten my camera :34:


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Oh yeah. Check out the guy in the pics with the metal holding his wrist together. Man that dude was riding the wheels of a dirt bike with his hand looking like that!! I don't mean putting around either. He was ridding the **** out of it!!


----------



## mudlift (Mar 24, 2009)

Metal Man said:


> Oh yeah. Check out the guy in the pics with the metal holding his wrist together. Man that dude was riding the wheels of a dirt bike with his hand looking like that!! I don't mean putting around either. He was ridding the **** out of it!!


Yep, He's the man.


----------

